# Office Bands



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Tuday I boutht rubber bands office - size 108 *( 4,5 euro for pack) - great prize and I hope that bands will good







this is my first contact with this bands


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets us know how you like them.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I shoots few times. I find the bands like red tube thera band - similar power , mayby a bit less dynamics than thera bands but for this prise realy cool! I,m happy







)

edit:

the bands is pretty long- is plenty for batterfly styl shooting.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Do you have access to scissors?


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

yes I have


----------

